# Gizmo Fixed Subwoofer output proposals ...



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Good morning all ... as mentioned earlier, I am waiting for confirmation that the 200 Gizmos on the ship have arrived. 

ok .... the solution ... and for now, I am writing this assuming we CANNOT retrofit the second 200. 

*Effective with orders for Gizmo V1.0 as of 10-01-2008, the remaining Gizmos V1.0 will be sold for $99 plus shipping. You will also be entitled to your choice of the following:*

1. Get a credit in the amount of $50 towards a DAC-MAN.

3. Get a credit in the amount of $50 towards a pair of WAF-1's.

4. Get a credit in the amount of $50 towards a Scamp-10. 

The credits will be handled internally, so you won't have to wait to get something in the mail, and then keep track of it. 

I hope this is something that gives each and every one of you an option that fits YOUR personal needs. :burgerking:


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds like a great plan!

Wish I had 4 Gizmo's so I could try each option.


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

Craig, 

First off, let me say thank you for addressing this so quickly, and making several options available to us. I can't imagine someone not being content with one of the options. 

I am one of those folks who openly expressed that I'd much rather have the variable sub out...so option 1 is most fitting to my needs (although option 2 isn't out of the question completely). 

Anyway, I received my Gizmo yesterday and have yet to open it. I waited to see what options would be available. Now, knowing that I may very well go with option 1, I feel it's a little unfair for me to open it when I may end up swapping it out later. So my question is...what timeframe am I looking at until I can get a Gizmo from the second batch of 400? 

Honestly, would I be better off returning it and re-buying from the second 400 so I don't have to just look at the sealed up box for several weeks?

I'm just trying to be as fair as possible about this...


----------



## Krusty (Apr 9, 2008)

Could someone please give a description of the DAC-MAN? I have seen several references to a "$179 DAC" on the forums, but I do not see it listed on the Treak City Website.

thanks,
Russell


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

alphaiii said:


> Craig,
> 
> First off, let me say thank you for addressing this so quickly, and making several options available to us. I can't imagine someone not being content with one of the options.
> 
> ...


Alphaiii - Keep it until the new ones come in. This could easily be the first of the year, and the offer will still be honoured. There is no reason for you to NOT have music for that time.

I appreciate the fairness, too ... :huge:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Krusty said:


> Could someone please give a description of the DAC-MAN? I have see several references to a "$179 DAC" on the forums, but I do not see it listed on the Treak City Website.
> 
> thanks,
> Russell


DAC-MAN is going to be a high value DAC, complete with three digital inputs, coax digital out, and analog out. 

Here are some pics ...


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

when is the second batch coming in?

my bro is in the US for a limited time, and he's handling the packages for me - once he leaves the US - i won't have anyone to bring the gizmo to me without extra costs


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

mike c said:


> when is the second batch coming in?
> 
> my bro is in the US for a limited time, and he's handling the packages for me - once he leaves the US - i won't have anyone to bring the gizmo to me without extra costs


Mike, It's going to be a while, but rest assured, we will figure something out for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

craigsub said:


> Alphaiii - Keep it until the new ones come in. This could easily be the first of the year, and the offer will still be honoured. There is no reason for you to NOT have music for that time.


Awesome Craig...thanks!



craigsub said:


> I appreciate the fairness, too ... :huge:


Sure thing...:thumbsup:


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

craigsub said:


> Here are some pics ...


One minor (actually very minor) thought regarding the back panel... Is there any way to use different colored terminals for the coax in/out?...as opposed to the white/red of the analog out...

Granted they will be labeled and people "shouldn't" mix them up...but I guess it could clear up any confusion.


----------



## BradJudy (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice set of options Craig. I was disappointed to hear about the production SNAFU, but this looks like a very fair resolution. :thumbsup:


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

This is all great IMO. Good options for anyone who did, or still wants to, buy. Thanks, Craig, for a quick reply to the issue.

Since I'll have two Gizmo's, I will likely have one retrofitted or exchanged (whatever the outcome), and will use a $50 GC towards something else....tough to decide between the 3 options. I want them all! :greedy:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks, Brad. I am also sending to Doug suggestions for Gizmo, based on what I am seeing in the forum, and also some of my own ideas.

So far, they are ...

1. Kill the flashing light when in stand-by
2. Make the subwoofer output variable

Some open ideas ... As you all know, Gizmo is going to be $139 delivered.

I have asked Doug to see if he can incorporate an extra set of analog inputs AND a set of analog outputs in a Gizmo for a small increase in price. 

With this, Gizmo would be more easily upgraded in the near future to driving a more powerful amp (which we plan on having - but it would work with other amps, too).


----------



## fortlee (Aug 20, 2008)

Great options for everyone Craig! :thumbsup: Any time frame for a DAC-MAN?

Thanks.


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks, Craig, for all the options. I think I will get the Dac-Man.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

craigsub said:


> Thanks, Brad. I am also sending to Doug suggestions for Gizmo, based on what I am seeing in the forum, and also some of my own ideas.
> 
> So far, they are ...
> 
> ...


Craig -

Good improvements.

Questions:
1. For the initial Gizmo purchasers that keep the Gizmo -- can we decide on what to use the $50 credit for in the future (eg when the newest item becomes available) or do we need to decide now?

2. Timeline for mods and new shipments?

3. How do we order old vs. new Gizmos -- online? phone?

I haven't decided for sure what to do yet since my numeric display is a little crooked also, maybe I should return. I'll chew on it.


Thanks.
Mike


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Mike - The only answer I have that is certain is you get to pick the product you wish to apply the $50 against, and it can be used at any time.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

craigsub said:


> Mike, It's going to be a while, but rest assured, we will figure something out for you. :thumbsup:


will it be possible to have an option 5

X credit on a second gizmo (one with subwoofer volume control)

:crowd:

[and maybe headphone outs] :snaggletooth:


----------



## knightgambit (Sep 30, 2009)

Is it possible that the variable sub-out fix is a DIY? I'm half tempted to open up my Gizmo anyway :biglaugh: and I have a soldering iron :stirthepot:


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

knightgambit said:


> Is it possible that the variable sub-out fix is a DIY? I'm half tempted to open up my Gizmo anyway :biglaugh: and I have a soldering iron :stirthepot:


Shhhhhhhhh! I was thinking about buying up a number of the early Gizmo's so I could DIY fix them and also collect a bunch of $50 gift certificates


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

The digital pot is a 4ch so there is already provisions for it...you would just have to figure out where you need to re-route the signal to and from the pot.

No clue on that one yet...I have not look at the insides closely yet.


----------



## shadowlight (Mar 3, 2007)

m-fine said:


> Shhhhhhhhh! I was thinking about buying up a number of the early Gizmo's so I could DIY fix them and also collect a bunch of $50 gift certificates


Matt,

Are you planning to by the 18" sub with that :sly:


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

billnchristy said:


> The digital pot is a 4ch so there is already provisions for it...you would just have to figure out where you need to re-route the signal to and from the pot.
> 
> No clue on that one yet...I have not look at the insides closely yet.


Just send one to Dweakie, he will fix it.


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

billnchristy said:


> The digital pot is a 4ch so there is already provisions for it...you would just have to figure out where you need to re-route the signal to and from the pot.
> 
> No clue on that one yet...I have not look at the insides closely yet.


I think there may be a complication, depending on where in the circuit the filter for sub high-pass is. Although it wouldn't be horrible I suppose to run the sub out full range, wiring direct from the volume control.....


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

craigsub said:


> So far, they are ...
> 
> 1. Kill the flashing light when in stand-by
> 2. Make the subwoofer output variable
> ...


I could be wrong, but isn't the crossover always active so the speakers outs are always high-pass? If so, it would be great to be able bypass the crossover and go full-range for running without a sub.

Jim C


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

shadowlight said:


> Matt,
> 
> Are you planning to by the 18" sub with that :sly:


4 of them if my wife lets me 

Tiny gizmo, tiny panache, 4 HUGE subs = priceless!


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

bunnyma357 said:


> I could be wrong, but isn't the crossover always active so the speakers outs are always high-pass? If so, it would be great to be able bypass the crossover and go full-range for running without a sub.
> 
> Jim C


It cannot be done with Gizmo, but it will be done on the next integrated we are working on.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

hey Craig,

the gizmo is still sitting sealed in its box, will there be a fix for the subwoofer volume control or are your options final?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

mike c said:


> hey Craig,
> 
> the gizmo is still sitting sealed in its box, will there be a fix for the subwoofer volume control or are your options final?


I am waiting on an answer. :yes:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

craigsub said:


> I am waiting on an answer. :yes:


ok, thanks. will wait :thumbsup:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

As an update, I am waiting on word regarding the arrival of the 200 Gizmos which are being sent via container ship. These units will be shipped directly to Pennsylvania.

I am also setting up our own fulfillment center in Erie, Pa., which means Tweak City Audio will have inventory within 4 hours of the following cities ...

Toronto, Syracuse, Rochester, Buffalo, Detroit, Cleveland, Columbus and Pittsburgh. 

It appears that nothing can be done about the fixed subwoofer output on Gizmo Version 1.0 (aka the original 400).

Gizmo Version 1.1 will have the subwoofer output working with the main volume, and will also have the flashing light issue solved. 

To ensure the Gizmo 1.1 DOES work as Doug designed it, we get to randomly test several of the 400 units which will be part of that order when they arrive. Our manufacturer will only receive funding after we have tested these units.

So ... here is what we are going to do with the remaining Gizmos Version 1.0 ....

They will all be sold for $99 plus shipping. By all, this means the remaining stock from the original 200 and the 200 on the way. 

Each $99 V1.0 Gizmo purchase will qualify for a $50 credit towards a pair of WAF-1's, a Scamp-10 or a DAC-MAN.

This deal will be for everyone who purchased one for $89 or $99 in this first 200, too.

Just for clarification, this means you ordered and KEPT your Gizmo. :smoke1:

ALSO ... I do believe there are a couple of people who ordered Gizmos for $139 ... if you will PM me, I will refund the difference between the $139 and $112 shipped price of the Gizmos at $99 plus shipping.

Gizmo 1.1 is still targeted for $139, including shipping.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Gift Certificate question*



craigsub said:


> As an update, I am waiting on word regarding the arrival of the 200 Gizmos which are being sent via container ship. These units will be shipped directly to Pennsylvania.
> 
> I am also setting up our own fulfillment center in Erie, Pa., which means Tweak City Audio will have inventory within 4 hours of the following cities ...
> 
> ...


Craig -

Sounds great.
Sort of a random question that is probably specific to me or only a few people. 
I'm thinking of setting up a bunch of office systems at work.

If I buy a few Gizmos v1.0, can I use the $50 GC for each together in the future -- eg 4 x $50 = $200 combined GC off of a SCAMP or DAC or whatever?

If so, I might get a few of the v1.0 for people that likely won't use subs and then get a v1.1 for myself in the future. Err, and a DAC, and...
:thumbsup:

Then, of course I'll need to get some WAF for these people here (cheaper than the ELT525M).

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

I suppose that brings the question of limits and abuse. How many units per person does the discount apply to, and when you say "Just for clarification, this means you ordered and KEPT your Gizmo", would it apply towards selling second hand instead of returning to TCA? (although that would be impossible to track).


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi all, For further clarification, each Gizmo V1.0 purchased for $89/$99 will qualify for a single $50 credit towards your choice of DAC-MAN, WAF-1 or Scamp-10.

If you purchase, for example, 2 Gizmos V1.0 at $99, you will get 2 separate credits of $50 towards the purchase of 2 of the eligible products.

If WAF-1's end up at $199 per pair delivered, and you ordered 2 Gizmos, you can order 2 pairs of WAF-1's at $149 per pair delivered.

OR ... you could order a single pair of WAF-1's and a DAC-MAN and get $50 towards each.


----------



## dfigu (Mar 30, 2008)

craigsub said:


> Hi all, For further clarification, each Gizmo V1.0 purchased for $89/$99 will qualify for a single $50 credit towards your choice of DAC-MAN, WAF-1 or Scamp-10.
> 
> If you purchase, for example, 2 Gizmos V1.0 at $99, you will get 2 separate credits of $50 towards the purchase of 2 of the eligible products.
> 
> ...


Hi - I just wanted clarification - does this mean that I can purchase V1.0 now and swap it out to V1.1 at for no cost. Or, has that window closed, and now a V1.0 purchase only entitles you to $50 credit?

Thank you,

dave


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

dfigu said:


> Hi - I just wanted clarification - does this mean that I can purchase V1.0 now and swap it out to V1.1 at for no cost. Or, has that window closed, and now a V1.0 purchase only entitles you to $50 credit?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> dave


The window to purchase a Gizmo 1.0 at $99 and then later upgrade it to the 1.1 has closed. The opening post of this thread has been adjusted to reflect what we will do with the remaining 1.0 stock. 

Those who ordered during the month of September will have the option of either upgrading to a 1.1 later or taking the $50 credit.

Those who order starting October 1 will get the $50 credit. 

Those who ordered in September received a terrific value for $89/$99, but were rightfully expecting the subwoofer output to be variable with the main volume of the unit. 

It is only right to offer those who were not aware of this issue the opportunity to "trade up" later.

The remaining units are still the best value on the market @ $99, and it is now public knowledge that the subwoofer output is fixed.

Please, keep in mind that our three other new pending products are going to be value leaders which are going to astonish people. A $50 credit towards these products will represent a LOT, in terms of percentage. :huge:


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

So if we were on the initial $89/$99 order run (before the problem was known) we can still swap our Gizmo 1.0 out for a Gizmo 1.1 when those become available?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Stereodude said:


> So if we were on the initial $89/$99 order run (before the problem was known) we can still swap our Gizmo 1.0 out for a Gizmo 1.1 when those become available?


Seth - I am going even further than that. The problem was made known roughly 8-10 days ago. 

Anyone who ordered in September will be eligible for a swap-out to a 1.1 when they arrive.


----------



## dfigu (Mar 30, 2008)

Also if I may - I have read other forum members say that purchasing a dacman solves the sub-out output level problem. Is this true? if so, how does that work?

thx - dave


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

The sub out on the gizmo 1.0 follows the level of the input signal, not the volume control on gizmo. The DAC-MAN has its own volume control that affects the input signal to gizmo, so you could crankt he gizmo volume to max, and then use the DAC-MAN to dial it back to a comfotable level. The volume changes on DAC-MAN will impact the speakers and sub equally.

You can do the same thing with a PC as an input, or a CD player with a variable out etc. so for many people the fixed sub out on Gizmo will not be a deal killer.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

dfigu said:


> Also if I may - I have read other forum members say that purchasing a dacman solves the sub-out output level problem. Is this true? if so, how does that work?
> 
> thx - dave


Dave, any source which has variable output (aka a volume control) will solve the fixed output subwoofer issue, as you can set Gizmo to a particular volume level, match the subwoofer to that level, then use the source as the volume control.

DAC-MAN has a volume control, and when you use its volume control with Gizmo, both your subwoofer and main speakers will adjust in level simultaneously.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

How do you tell what version you have?

engtaz


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Only 1.0 versions have been manufactured to date, so if you have one it is 1.0. In the future, you can put it in standby and see if the screen blinks (yes = 1.0) or hopefully just look at the binding posts or a simple lable.


----------



## dfigu (Mar 30, 2008)

craigsub said:


> Dave, any source which has variable output (aka a volume control) will solve the fixed output subwoofer issue, as you can set Gizmo to a particular volume level, match the subwoofer to that level, then use the source as the volume control.
> 
> DAC-MAN has a volume control, and when you use its volume control with Gizmo, both your subwoofer and main speakers will adjust in level simultaneously.


Oh - ok, I understand. So ideally under that scenario you would want to set the amp gain as high as possible, then set your sub out to match that level, then use your variable source (like variable out from TV) as input. Interesting as that is what I am doing now since I dont have a preamp between my cd and amplifier.

[if you can point me to the spec sheets...]

Is the Dacman's output level analog or digital? From my experience it is harder to do digital volume correctly without sacrificing resolution, i.e. volume at low levels suffers from low resolution.

thx - dave


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

dfigu said:


> Oh - ok, I understand. So ideally under that scenario you would want to set the amp gain as high as possible, then set your sub out to match that level, then use your variable source (like variable out from TV) as input. Interesting as that is what I am doing now since I dont have a preamp between my cd and amplifier.
> 
> [if you can point me to the spec sheets...]
> 
> ...


A microprocessor sends commands to an analog stepped attenuator which handles volume adjustments.

Good morning !


----------



## Hawkeyejw (Jan 27, 2011)

I need a DAC-MAN asap please :begging:


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

hawkeyejw said:


> I need a DAC-MAN asap please :begging:



I need at least 2 now. Could end up being more.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

So as of today what are my choices? I have not even plugged it in. Was waiting on scamp.


engtaz


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

engatz - you ordered in September, so you can exchange yours for a V1.1 when they come out, or keep the 1.0 you have now and get $50 towards Scamp. :huge:


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Craig, You and your team are fantastic. Did you find the root cause of the problem with 1.0? Is it something I can fix. I have a electronic background it that would help.

Thanks,
engtaz


----------



## sean_w_smith (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Guys,

got my gizmo the other day. I am not clear on the this issue you folks are discussing. Does this mean the gizmo does not increase the volume on the sub output as the volume is turned up on the gizmo?

Sean


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes for the most part.

Technically, I think it is more accurate to say Gizmo does not reduce the volume of the subwoofer out as you adjust Gizmo's volume to any setting below max. 

If you plugged a CD player direct into the sub, that is the level Gizmo sends out, except there is the low pass cutting off the highs. If your CD player or other source has a volume control you are golden, since you can leave Gizmo set to max and adjust at the source.


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm sure this is discussed somewhere in all the Gizmo threads, but is there a recommended setting for using it with a sub, x-sub to be specific?


----------



## sean_w_smith (Jan 16, 2008)

m-fine said:


> Yes for the most part.
> 
> Technically, I think it is more accurate to say Gizmo does not reduce the volume of the subwoofer out as you adjust Gizmo's volume to any setting below max.
> 
> If you plugged a CD player direct into the sub, that is the level Gizmo sends out, except there is the low pass cutting off the highs. If your CD player or other source has a volume control you are golden, since you can leave Gizmo set to max and adjust at the source.


Thanks Matt.... Thats gonna be a problem in my setup....

Sean


----------



## Bugbitten (Feb 12, 2008)

m-fine said:


> Yes for the most part.
> 
> Technically, I think it is more accurate to say Gizmo does not reduce the volume of the subwoofer out as you adjust Gizmo's volume to any setting below max.
> 
> If you plugged a CD player direct into the sub, that is the level Gizmo sends out, except there is the low pass cutting off the highs. If your CD player or other source has a volume control you are golden, since you can leave Gizmo set to max and adjust at the source.


So.....set the Gizmo to 50. Turn on source (my computer) and adjust to volume level desired. Set gain on sub to desired level.

After those adjustments, changing volume at computer, the sub should adjust properly to changes in volume.

Is this correct?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Bugbitten said:


> So.....set the Gizmo to 50. Turn on source (my computer) and adjust to volume level desired. Set gain on sub to desired level.
> 
> After those adjustments, changing volume at computer, the sub should adjust properly to changes in volume.
> 
> Is this correct?


You are correct, just make sure that, if you are setting Gizmo to 50, that you are starting with the volume on the computer at its lowest setting.


----------



## Bugbitten (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Craig.



> Gizmo does not reduce the volume of the subwoofer out as you adjust Gizmo's volume to any setting below max.


This statement was my reason for using "50".


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

You can use any setting on gizmo that is loud enough, max is easy to convey. I think Craig was just warning you that if Gizmo is at max, make sure the source starts at min and you turn it up slowly, or you could blast your speakers. I would probably try around 40-45. You can always turn it up more if you need to, just remember any time you adjust the volume on Gizmo, you need to adjust the sub as well.


----------



## tstarn08 (Feb 24, 2008)

Plan on using mine to replace a Sonic-T v2, where I turn the volume to a max load (3/4 or so) and use the remote to an 80GB Zune to manage volume. Guess I can do the same with the Gizmo. Also have a Sony CD/DVD desktop player, but no volume control, so that won't work with sub.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

I take back my earlier recomendation. After playing with the Gizmo some more tonight, I have mine set at 50 and it will stay there. Gizmo seems to be pretty easy to overdrive the input. I am using the analog outputs of a Opppo 980, and at max volume, the SP3 is happy as a clam, but the Gizmo crackles badly. Dial it back a bit and the Gizmo sings. 

I also have the trebble boosted some, I think to +8. After comparing it to my receiver and an SP3, it definitely sounds flatter with the trebble up. It also seems to image better. For example I was listening to a duet with Keb Mo and ???, and the voices sound like they are more in the center with the trebble at 0, and more distinctly to the left and right with it up. The SP3 separates them even further. I will need to play with this some more to get a better feel for the optimal setting. FWIW, the speakers used for this test are almost 12 feet apart, so any difference in soundstage width is magnified.

Once you get beyond its quirks, the Gizmo delivers impressive sound for its size and price. Definitely a keeper! Now I need to get a sub to hook up to it before I go crazy and hook it to the SubMersive.


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

m-fine said:


> I take back my earlier recomendation. After playing with the Gizmo some more tonight, I have mine set at 50 and it will stay there. Gizmo seems to be pretty easy to overdrive the input. I am using the analog outputs of a Opppo 980, and at max volume, the SP3 is happy as a clam, but the Gizmo crackles badly. Dial it back a bit and the Gizmo sings.
> 
> I also have the trebble boosted some, I think to +8. After comparing it to my receiver and an SP3, it definitely sounds flatter with the trebble up. It also seems to image better. For example I was listening to a duet with Keb Mo and ???, and the voices sound like they are more in the center with the trebble at 0, and more distinctly to the left and right with it up. The SP3 separates them even further. I will need to play with this some more to get a better feel for the optimal setting. FWIW, the speakers used for this test are almost 12 feet apart, so any difference in soundstage width is magnified.
> 
> Once you get beyond its quirks, the Gizmo delivers impressive sound for its size and price. Definitely a keeper! Now I need to get a sub to hook up to it before I go crazy and hook it to the SubMersive.


Thanks for that input. I have two Gizmo's, both were crackling/distorting (and I tried 4 different line level source inputs: 3 DAC's, and line out straight from a DVD).

At Craig's (maybe Doug's?) suggestion, I hooked it up to a variable output on one of my DAC's, and all was back to normal bliss.

For me, driving ELT525M's, I set bass up to 8, and treble was up only to 4 at max. I may play with it more to see if I experience the same additional separation you do.

If anyone needs to drive these with a line level source, and it is overloading, there are inexpensive RCA in-line attenuators (Craig recommended Parts Express 6db models to me) that can help. I may go that route.


----------



## 46minaudio (Feb 26, 2008)

I am a custom installer and do plenty of kitchen installs...These installs need to look good first..My plan for this amp in this type of install was never to use the Gizmo volume control..I sell Ipod docking stations to my customers for as little as 69 dollars(and way up in price)...These units have remote control that pretty much is the same as the ipod including volume..So using the first gen Gizmo will work fine and track sub and mains together...Plus you now have remote..If this is the type of install you were looking at no worries,plus get a 50$ credit....


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*More modification suggestions...*



craigsub said:


> You are correct, just make sure that, if you are setting Gizmo to 50, that you are starting with the volume on the computer at its lowest setting.


Craig -

Will the Gizmo v1.1 have a max volume setting of "11".
:scratchchin:

Mike


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Mike_TX said:


> Craig -
> 
> Will the Gizmo v1.1 have a max volume setting of "11".
> :scratchchin:
> ...


That's for amateurs. We are going to 11.3.14159.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

craigsub said:


> That's for amateurs. We are going to 11.3.14159.


Ever see the movie "Pi"?
Mike


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike_TX said:


> Ever see the movie "Pi"?


No, but I saw this horrible movie called "Waitress" where everything was summarized as pie.


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

This is a great solution for those of us who aren't negatively affected by the bug. I almost feel like I should grab a few more but I don't know what I would use them for. I'll watch to see when you get the next 200 in as I'll be **** close to Erie a couple of times during the holidays.

Now, to DAC-MAN or not to DAC-MAN. The converters in my 1212m are already pretty **** good. The digital coax input would be handy though. Maybe it's time for a kitchen system...


----------

